# Its quiet in here.



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

What have others replaced there TIVO's with.


thanks


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Still use mine, but also have Vista MCE (DTT) Sky HD

May Stop using TiVo when I put in a much larger disk in Sky HD, and if the new EPG makes it more user friendly


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Shhhhh. Sleeping.


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Got sky+ downstairs for the kids. Moved the tivo upstairs to work with a freeview box... once it arrives via ebay 

I can't bear the program planner on sky+. I can't find friggin' anything. I end up setting up recordings using sky's website and their remote record facility 

-- gyre --


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Haven't replaced TiVo yet - it's still the best in my opinion. I now use it with a Foxsat-HD box and have also added in a PlayTV box for the PS3 - it's UI is quite nice but at the moment it has no Season Pass type facility which is a pain as you have to remember to go in every few days and set up new recordings.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

gyre said:


> I can't bear the program planner on sky+. I can't find friggin' anything. I end up setting up recordings using sky's website and their remote record facility
> 
> -- gyre --


I found that too, at least you can search properly on the web listings. Quite a nice platform, if only you could see what you had already recorded on the web. Makes it possible to program new shows during playback as well


----------



## gyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Can't seem to set the series link from the remote record facility. And, like you said, you can't see if you've already got that one recorded. However, better than nothing.

-- gyre --


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

garry_nutter said:


> What have others replaced there TIVO's with.
> 
> thanks


It is being replaced with SKY HD in a week or two.

I used a HD Sat box to watch a football match on my TV, and realised I have been wasting my HD TV with tivo, settling for user interface over quality.

It is a sad day, but until a SKY TIVO HD box comes out. That said, over the last 10 years, using that tivo for the first time was a life changing experience.. One of them WOW days I will never forget.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Not replaced it with anything. Tivo still working


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Me neither, but then I don't have HD.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Of course we're all quiet! We're all too busy doing the beta testing for the Series 4 UK Tivos. 

Oops. I shouldn't have let that slip, should I. Better read the small print of the NDA.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It said on my NDA that I was not allowed to mention the series 4 HD tests 

How come you can!


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Hope you guys aren't getting our hopes up?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Even if we were, we couldn't let you know. NDA, you see....


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

My TiVo is still going (and has extra life in it with the restoration of suggestions :up: ), but it's awaiting an HD replacement. Frankly, what I want to watch on HD is only offered by Sky, so...


(and I'm okay paying a Sky sub, as I already do, but I'd rather not the extra £10 on top for HD).


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Has Fred signed an NDA?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Series 4 perhaps for Sweden, not the backward UK 

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't like paying subs to Sky so I am quite content to stay with Tivo since what is offered on BBC HD and ITV HD does not seem to justify throwing away my investment in Tivo and settling for a vastly inferior recording interface. When I viewed BBC HD, National Geographic HD, History HD etc at my sister's at the weekend (she has just got Sky HD and subscribes to all the Mixes and some film channels) I was vaguely tempted (and she only has some 2 year old Panasonic 32" LCD and not a Full HD Plasma on which HD would obviously look better still) but then I remembered that on Freesat all I would have to watch would be BBC HD and ITV HD.

I thought of ditching my Tivo and all the marvelous facilities offered by my Tivoweb add on modules and the great promise of the much better stability of TivoWebPlus 2.1 and I decided to continue with my Tivo S1 for as long as service is available in the UK and/or until Tivo launch a Tivo S3/S4 or a Tivo for PC platform in the UK.


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

I still have one Tivo linked to a Freeview tuner for all our non-HD programmes; another is connected to Sky HD to record programmes that Sky doesn't have series link for (Goals on Sunday comes to mind) and to find programmes that are impossible to locate using Sky's woeful EPG where an A-Z listing for some reason doesn't bother listing all future airings of all programmes.

I await Sky's new EPG with interest but my guess is that it will look prettier but will have little else to commend it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Diamond Mike said:


> I await Sky's new EPG with interest but my guess is that it will look prettier but will have little else to commend it.


Surely they will at least have to add anything the Humax BBC/ITV Freesat PVR has features wise that the Sky+ HD interface does not have?

BBC/ITV Freesat is a genuine competitor to Sky HD, whereas the current Sky position on Tivo is clearly that they have never heard of it.


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

It would be nice if it's the twin tuner Aussie box


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

Diamond Mike said:


> I still have one Tivo linked to a Freeview tuner for all our non-HD programmes; another is connected to Sky HD to record programmes that Sky doesn't have series link for (Goals on Sunday comes to mind) and to find programmes that are impossible to locate using Sky's woeful EPG where an A-Z listing for some reason doesn't bother listing all future airings of all programmes.
> 
> I await Sky's new EPG with interest but my guess is that it will look prettier but will have little else to commend it.


It looks good, but pretty face aside, it still doesn't do conflict resolution on recordings, or Suggestions.


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

kitschcamp said:


> Of course we're all quiet! We're all too busy doing the beta testing for the Series 4 UK Tivos.
> 
> Oops. I shouldn't have let that slip, should I. Better read the small print of the NDA.


Oh you little tease!


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

ozsat said:


> It said on my NDA that I was not allowed to mention the series 4 HD tests
> 
> How come you can!


Very unlikely. They would have to be either FreeSat HD based, or FreeviewHD - and Freeview HD is still far from certain. They're still bickering over bandwidth with OFCOM. OFCOM are in the wrong BTW.


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

kitschcamp said:


> Even if we were, we couldn't let you know. NDA, you see....


Damn the NDA catch-22.

Hang on, surely by mentioning the existence of an NDA you've broken the agreement?

Oh irony what a cruel mistress you are!!!!!!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bixbarton said:


> Very unlikely. They would have to be either FreeSat HD based, or FreeviewHD - and Freeview HD is still far from certain. They're still bickering over bandwidth with OFCOM. OFCOM are in the wrong BTW.


I thought later this year was bound to be wildly unrealistic for Freeview HD. It seems much more likely it will probably only happen in each region at the time of final digital switchover in that region as this will then also free up sufficient additional bandwidth.

So perhaps no Freeview HD nationwide until some time in 2012 then.......


----------



## bixbarton (Jan 2, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> I thought later this year was bound to be wildly unrealistic for Freeview HD. It seems much more likely it will probably only happen in each region at the time of final digital switchover in that region as this will then also free up sufficient additional bandwidth.
> 
> So perhaps no Freeview HD nationwide until some time in 2012 then.......


It'll be so botched if OFCOM don't step back from this. They're so politically driven to sell off spectrum to make cash for the government, that we'll be stuck with a rubbish limited FreeviewHD service.

It'll play perfectly into Sky's hands, either that or ITV and BBC will just ditch FreeviewHD as an option altogether and invest heavily in FreeSat instead.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

bixbarton said:


> It'll play perfectly into Sky's hands, either that or ITV and BBC will just ditch FreeviewHD as an option altogether and invest heavily in FreeSat instead.


Can't see that happening given the 8 million plus homes that watch the BBC and ITV on their Sky box.

The marketing costs of running Freesat as an alternative to paying a Sky sub must be quite low as most of the development and marketing costs fall on the manufacturers. Although if Sky cut their recording fee to £5 per month for a free channels only box then I think it would make like very difficult for the BBC/ITV Freesat proposition.

As to Ofcom they are completely useless and never do what is in the best interests of the uk citizen consumer in spite of their supposed principal duty under the Communications Act 2003.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

bixbarton said:


> It looks good, but pretty face aside, it still doesn't do conflict resolution on recordings, or Suggestions.


Though with a twin tuner, there's less need for conflict resolution. Suggestions is a major missing feature though. 'Anytime' on Sky is frankly useless by comparison.

Plus I doubt Sky will add proper meta tags to programmes to ensure series linking actually works, even across channels, and god forbid they add Wishlist ability.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Though with a twin tuner, there's less need for conflict resolution. Suggestions is a major missing feature though. 'Anytime' on Sky is frankly useless by comparison.
> 
> Plus I doubt Sky will add proper meta tags to programmes to ensure series linking actually works, even across channels, and god forbid they add Wishlist ability.


We will see, the SKY HD boxes are getting a large update, and new guide interface in the next couple of weeks (Confirmed) probably around the 10th March. The interface is also in HD via the HDMI, so will look much better (I hope).

We will see what "Improvements" are included..


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Anytime is annoying me now. Its recorded 2 HD Bond films, I can't watch them as I don't subscribe to Movies, if they were PPV I might be tempted with a beer in hand 

Amazing how well hidden Anytime is with the current EPG


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

pauljs said:


> Amazing how well hidden Anytime is with the current EPG


It isn't in the new EPG.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Is the Anytime feature not going to be available at all then ? If so hopefully that will free up space.

I don't have Sky+ or Sky HD myself, but from what I've seen from others who have had it, it is as pauljs says. It will go and record lots of stuff on channels you don't subscribe to and waste space! It's nothing like Suggestions either. It's just stuff Sky push out to everyone. No intelligence at all.

And yeah, several times now I've come across people who aren't really aware of it's existence or haven't bothered looking at it. Although there are some people here who don't see the value in Suggestions on TiVo either


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Is the Anytime feature not going to be available at all then ? If so hopefully that will free up space.
> 
> I don't have Sky+ or Sky HD myself, but from what I've seen from others who have had it, it is as pauljs says. It will go and record lots of stuff on channels you don't subscribe to and waste space! It's nothing like Suggestions either. It's just stuff Sky push out to everyone. No intelligence at all.
> 
> And yeah, several times now I've come across people who aren't really aware of it's existence or haven't bothered looking at it. Although there are some people here who don't see the value in Suggestions on TiVo either


No sorry to disappoint.. I meant it isn't well hidden in the new epg, it is easy to get to and view.


----------

